
Serious Software SpecLisp for Sinclair ZX Spectrum - networked
http://blog.funcall.org//lisp/2015/10/30/zx-spectrum-lisp/
======
PaulHoule
It's definitely interesting to think about an alternative universe where LISP
was a big hit on 1980's... In our world we got Microsoft BASIC instead.

~~~
gaius
Or Forth
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter_Ace](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jupiter_Ace)

